# Sorn car on ny road?



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

There's an old car on my road that's been there for weeks and not moved. Also had a flat tyre for several of those weeks. 

Just checked online and its declared SORN and no MOT. 

Worth doing owt? Not in the way but an eyesore!

This a 101 sort of call?


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

If it's on the road it's illegal and will b towed if reported


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.gov.uk/report-untaxed-vehicle


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

ffrs1444 said:


> https://www.gov.uk/report-untaxed-vehicle


How long does that take though?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Worth doing owt?


Set it on fire.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Funny thread lol


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

ardandy said:


> How long does that take though?


Haven't a clue just took 1 sec to find a link for you , would of thought they would look on computer see its SORN and then send someone out and probley demand £1000 fine or take the car or something


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Get it reported Tubbs.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Report it to the dvla i would imagine. Nothing worse then people who dont pay road tax


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

If it's not being driven I wouldn't bother about it, I'm sure the police have more to worry about than dealing with an eyesore...


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

do you know who's car it is ? maybe there down on there luck and last thing they need it there car being towed and slammed with loads of fines.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

big ant said:


> Report it to the dvla i would imagine. Nothing worse then people who dont pay road tax


I put drink drivers on the top of my list.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

m4rkymark said:


> If it's not being driven I wouldn't bother about it, I'm sure the police have more to worry about than dealing with an eyesore...


So, where does one draw the line between which laws/regulations to 'ignore' and which to comply with?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> So, where does one draw the line between which laws/regulations to 'ignore' and which to comply with?


common sense maybe ? just a random thought, we are having a massive issue with parking wardens outside the garage we often have to move five cars to get one out, until everything is moved back there on double yellow lines, now two of the local wardens just say as long as there moving no worries (they often peep back in five to make sure we have done it) one of the others wardens will just start booking us as soon as he comes around the corner.

to the letter of the law we shouldnt be parked there but common sense says we are only moving cars there not there for more than 5-10 mins


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Its been there for probably 6-7 weeks with a flat tyre and never moved. Its not outside a house, its outside the village hall. I dont go for the down on luck thing personally. Not for that long. Cant afford it, sell it. 

Plus its a modified red 206 with black rear lights etc. Deserves to be removed tbh!

I'll use the online thing and see what happens.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

I'd go with stolen or abandoned. 101 to report it, then they'll probably tell you to ring the council and they'll remove it.


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

I had a similar thing with a Pajero that just turned up dropping bits of bodywork on the road after a couple of months I checked and it hadn't been moted for 5 years and none of the neighbours knew anything about it.
I reported it on line it was gone with in a week


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Hardly crime of the century.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

What goes around comes around


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hufty said:


> What goes around comes around


So what your saying is if I report it then I'll get done when I leave an un-insured/SORN'd/No MOT'd car on the road?

Think I can live with that!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Hardly crime of the century.


No one said it was? Should I just leave it then?

Let me know what barrier I should use as to the severity of reportable crimes?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

ardandy said:


> No one said it was? Should I just leave it then?
> 
> Let me know what barrier I should use as to the severity of reportable crimes?


I think we have found the owner...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

empsburna said:


> I think we have found the owner...


Hahaha


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"...common sense maybe ?..."

Sadly, common sense is a misnomer - it's not the least bit common.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I tend to ignore laws when things don't cause people harm or loss - I'm not paid to enforce the law so tend not to get involved in things which don't concern me. I think it's a sad state of affairs when people are reporting others for extremely petty offences.

Because it's not causing anyone any harm I would personally leave it, I've got enough to think about without bothering to report a car which I think is an eyesore. I find it bizarre that you have even checked the sorn status of it online.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> "...common sense maybe ?..."
> 
> Sadly, common sense is a misnomer - it's not the least bit common.


My gran used to say " common sense isn't common"


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How bad can the car be after a few weeks? 

I'd guess if they have went to the bother to fill our a SORN, the car won't be stolen and abandoned. 

What kind of car is it? Got pictures so we can see how bad it looks and what kind of obstruction it could cause?

Before involving the police I'd speak to the owner. They might have plans for the car and completely unaware of the neighbour's views. 

Leave a polite note on the car, or speak to the owner in person first. Diving in involving the police straight away is too far.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

m4rkymark said:


> I tend to ignore laws when things don't cause people harm or loss - I'm not paid to enforce the law so tend not to get involved in things which don't concern me. I think it's a sad state of affairs when people are reporting others for extremely petty offences.
> 
> Because it's not causing anyone any harm I would personally leave it, I've got enough to think about without bothering to report a car which I think is an eyesore. I find it bizarre that you have even checked the sorn status of it online.


+1 to this


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

m4rkymark said:


> I tend to ignore laws when things don't cause people harm or loss - I'm not paid to enforce the law so tend not to get involved in things which don't concern me. I think it's a sad state of affairs when people are reporting others for extremely petty offences.
> 
> Because it's not causing anyone any harm I would personally leave it, I've got enough to think about without bothering to report a car which I think is an eyesore. I find it bizarre that you have even checked the sorn status of it online.


100% This.


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

So all you suckers are saying that if a car appeared and was dumped outside of your house on the road, that you'd just accept it being there and do nothing about it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ben. said:


> So all you suckers are saying that if a car appeared and was dumped outside of your house on the road, that you'd just accept it being there and do nothing about it?


There's a balance I think.

If it's a car that clearly someone owns and it won't be left there until it rots away, let it be.

If it's clear it's not going to be touched, causing an obstruction or really is an eyesore, then action is needed. However contacting the owner is the first step.

Abandoned cars do attract bad attention. People will eventually check it out and will either come back and steal bits, or smash it up if it's left out in the open.

Also some neighbours see other neighbours leaving stuff about and then join in. It can bring a street down a bit when people adopt the same attitude.

I guess it all depends how bad this car is. Would most people even notice?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

By all means debate the ins and outs of reporting it or not, however keep it polite please


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Ben. said:


> So all you suckers are saying that if a car appeared and was dumped outside of your house on the road, that you'd just accept it being there and do nothing about it?


Such a reasoned response...

it's not outside OPs house nor is it in OPs way, it's outside the village hall.

We all break the rules from time to time - none of us have a halo and those who think they do have a halo will find it will choke them one day. Maybe someone is down on their luck and need a few weeks to sort something out - the term live and let live comes to mind. All I can say is I'm glad none of my neighbours, family or friends have your attitude.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ben. said:


> So all you suckers are saying that if a car appeared and was dumped outside of your house on the road, that you'd just accept it being there and do nothing about it?


were not all suckers. some would sooner lick


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> Such a reasoned response...
> 
> it's not outside OPs house nor is it in OPs way, it's outside the village hall.
> 
> We all break the rules from time to time - none of us have a halo and those who think they do have a halo will find it will choke them one day. Maybe someone is down on their luck and need a few weeks to sort something out - the term live and let live comes to mind. All I can say is I'm glad none of my neighbours, family or friends have your attitude.


Agreed that everyone breaks the rules but surely if it's been there for a few weeks no one is going to come for it now.

You're essentially saying that people should keep breaking the rules till they get caught right?

If it's been there a few days OK fine, I wouldn't bother but a few weeks is a bit different. There's got to be a line somewhere

And if someone did need to sort their life out the car can be sold on webuyanycar.com instantly, I don't think someone that desperate for cash would just leave the car abandoned


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Agreed that everyone breaks the rules but surely if it's been there for a few weeks no one is going to come for it now.
> 
> You're essentially saying that people should keep breaking the rules till they get caught right?
> 
> ...


so to sell it to webuyanycar he would have to drive it to there site, which is breaking more laws and putting others in danger.:wall:. To have it transported would cost more than its worth.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

big ant said:


> Report it to the dvla i would imagine. Nothing worse then people who dont pay road tax


I can think of lots of things that are worse, but I know where you are coming from.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Id like to point our I asked on here cause I was unsure in what to do, I haven't done anything yet so no need for finger pointing. 

Its as dirty as an unwashed for a few weeks car would be. Not bad bit a bit grubby. Its is a modified 206 though! 

I checked online as it hadn't moved for weeks. For all I know its stolen and was dumped there and someone is waiting for their pride and joy to be found. Obviously if its sorn then this isn't the case. 

Its not causing an obstruction apart from maybe taking up a parking space. Cars litter our street when someone hires the hall. 

As for the owner? Haven't a clue! Its no one on this street I can say for sure so whoevers 'down on their luck' is obviously not wanting to dirty their street for some reason.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Id like to point our I asked on here cause I was unsure in what to do, I haven't done anything yet so no need for finger pointing.
> 
> Its as dirty as an unwashed for a few weeks car would be. Not bad bit a bit grubby. Its is a modified 206 though!


I think you have now provided us wth all the information we need - the car is not clean. It should be towed away.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

That is a good point!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> There's a balance I think.
> 
> If it's a car that clearly someone owns and it won't be left there until it rots away, let it be.
> 
> ...


I agree with Kerr. Abandoned vehicles can attract unwanted attention. They can end up being vandalised or indeed, can be stolen by joy riders (obviously if it's running).

It's the same rationale as the broken window scenario. Once a window is broken in a building, people are more likely to try and break the other windows.

There's a dilemma indeed but personally I'd do something. Whether that's trying to contact an owner or just making the dvla aware that it is there. If it gets set on fire some night by some ne'er do well you'll wish you'd done something chum.

Cooks


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I want to see this 206 appear in the projects section now lol


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

*UPDATE*:

Spoke to a neighbour who said a mondeo was further down the road a couple of months back and that was there for several weeks. (I remember seeing it with hindsight) The council slapped a notice on it one day and it then disappeared (not sure by who).

So that would suggest some grease monkey is using a quiet street as a car park for their projects!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hang em, hang em all!! how dare they take up valuable road space!! GRRRRRR:lol::lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I think there is the need to take action.
Far to many neighbourhoods are run down and littered with rubbish, dumped cars and unmaintained gardens because people don't want to get involved, or like to ignore it, all to avoid trouble.

Maybe it is time that we all stand up, and don't accept that our country get littered, run down and gangs controlling the streets.
There is no point to moan about it, take action however small to up your neighbourhood standards.

I am lucky to live in a village where the neighbours and the council speak to you when your house is running down, your gardens unmaintained, and where volunteers mow the council owned playing fields and greens, and keep the council gardens clean and maintained.

During my travels, I come in areas in cities where I drive with my doors locks and in fear; houses boarded up where still people live, car wrecks burned out on the street, litter, shopping trollies in front gardens etc.
That is not a place to live in, that is not a place for children to grow up.

And only we can change it, so yes report that car to the correct organisations, they will contact the owner ( if there is one) and keep a liveable Britain.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd report it. Just because it has sorn on it doesn't mean it's not stolen. Car thieves I'm sure don't check cars are mot'd, taxed and insured before they nick them😉


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> I'd report it. Just because it has sorn on it doesn't mean it's not stolen. Car thieves I'm sure don't check cars are mot'd, taxed and insured before they nick them😉


Aye, it could have been nicked from a lock-up somewhere, and the owner may not even be aware it's gone.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> so to sell it to webuyanycar he would have to drive it to there site, which is breaking more laws and putting others in danger.:wall:. To have it transported would cost more than its worth.


Not if you're clever about it and use a car buying service that comes to you. Then its their problem.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Not if you're clever about it and use a car buying service that comes to you. Then its their problem.


they take off the valuation what it costs to come out and collect it,


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> they take off the valuation what it costs to come out and collect it,


The point is if someone wanted quick cash then there are methods of selling the car. Or using wonga


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> The point is if someone wanted quick cash then there are methods of selling the car. Or using wonga


An old car With no mot having to be collected is worth peanuts.
Where does it say its there because the owner has no money.There are many reasons it could be there. For all you know the owner could be in hospital.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Leave it be, doing no harm so carry on with your life as usual

Surprised there's no dash cam footage of it yet


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> I think there is the need to take action.
> Far to many neighbourhoods are run down and littered with rubbish, dumped cars and unmaintained gardens because people don't want to get involved, or like to ignore it, all to avoid trouble.
> 
> Maybe it is time that we all stand up, and don't accept that our country get littered, run down and gangs controlling the streets.
> ...


lucky. people telling you what you have to do.when you have to do it with what belongs to you. On top of that you pay your council tax then have to mow there grass for them. I have this vision of the guy in charge having black hair and a small tash:lol: dont sound like a free life to me.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> lucky. people telling you what you have to do.when you have to do it with what belongs to you. On top of that you pay your council tax then have to mow there grass for them. I have this vision of the guy in charge having black hair and a small tash:lol: dont sound like a free life to me.


It's a choice where you want to live.
I lived in Birmingham for a couple of years (Hall Green) and the council in Birmingham is not at all interested in anything.
You have several getto's, some of where the Police rather doesn't go, neighbours who have their bin bags stacked 3 high in the garden.
The amount of crime was unbelievable ( around 100x times the amount from where I now live) 
After my car was keyed for the 5th time in 2 years I just gave up to repair it.
Had 4 or 5 burglaries in a short time span.
My front and back doors would have fitted in Ford Knox, but heho you had your freedom:lol::lol:

The amount of uninsured drivers run your insurance premiums up to more the double than I pay now, but heho you had your freedom:lol::lol:

People lying dead in their houses for weeks, because the neighbours don't even know they exist, but heho you have your freedom :lol::lol:

Freedom for me means that you can live in peace, safe, your children can go safe about and don't end up in a gang.
Freedom means that you can leave your back door open, in the knowledge that your TVs will still be there.
Freedom means that you can walk safety on the streets at night, and not have to look over you shoulder.

But it's a choice, I rather live somewhere, where the council refuses to let the village run down, where people realise that cut back in council money stops them from mowing the fields regular.
Where people know each other and look out for each other, and were the hoodies even say hello.

But in the end it's every bodies own choice, and I know what I rather choose.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

My daughter had her car taken away and crushed, she had bought a new car and put it up for sale, the tax ran out in this time (and was expired by 2 week)s and it still had 3 months mot left it was a perfectly clean 206 gti completely standard, it did end up with a flat tyre due to some idiot stabbing it. She dropped the price and agreed a sale on the Sunday, the guy was due to collect the car on the Monday evening and when she got home from work on Monday it was gone. She phoned the police, they knew nothing, she then spoke to neighbours and one said they saw it being lifted an towed, so she phoned the council on Tuesday at 10am only to be told it was crushed and that she needs to pay £180 for the towing fees!! They told her a neighbour on the street had reported it as abandoned. It had for sale signs in the windows with a contact number and yet no one contacted her about it. And it turns out the neighbour who she spoke to about it were the original complainers that just cost her the loss of the sale and the towing fee. Baring in mind she was heavily pregnant at the time and the money was for her new pram.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> My daughter had her car taken away and crushed, she had bought a new car and put it up for sale, the tax ran out in this time (and was expired by 2 week)s and it still had 3 months mot left it was a perfectly clean 206 gti completely standard, it did end up with a flat tyre due to some idiot stabbing it. She dropped the price and agreed a sale on the Sunday, the guy was due to collect the car on the Monday evening and when she got home from work on Monday it was gone. She phoned the police, they knew nothing, she then spoke to neighbours and one said they saw it being lifted an towed, so she phoned the council on Tuesday at 10am only to be told it was crushed and that she needs to pay £180 for the towing fees!! They told her a neighbour on the street had reported it as abandoned. It had for sale signs in the windows with a contact number and yet no one contacted her about it. And it turns out the neighbour who she spoke to about it were the original complainers that just cost her the loss of the sale and the towing fee. Baring in mind she was heavily pregnant at the time and the money was for her new pram.


That's because it's against the law to keep an untaxed vehicle on a public road.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> lucky. people telling you what you have to do.when you have to do it with what belongs to you. On top of that you pay your council tax then have to mow there grass for them. I have this vision of the guy in charge having black hair and a small tash:lol: dont sound like a free life to me.


+1. Sounds like a right little britain attitude, god help you lest you forget to mow your lawn, they might come over and burn your house down.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> But it's a choice, I rather live somewhere, where the council refuses to let the village run down, where people realise that cut back in council money stops them from mowing the fields regular.
> Where people know each other and look out for each other, and were the hoodies even say hello.
> 
> But in the end it's every bodies own choice, and I know what I rather choose.


I think there may be a happy medium between birmingham or say parts of new addington and fricking little britain.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kimo said:


> Leave it be, doing no harm so carry on with your life as usual
> 
> Surprised there's no dash cam footage of it yet


What constitutes report worthy in your sarcastic book then?

If its been driven on the road but 'not doing any harm' then is that ok too?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> My daughter had her car taken away and crushed, she had bought a new car and put it up for sale, the tax ran out in this time (and was expired by 2 week)


Believe me I know what its like to be skint but in all fairness she must have known it was expired and if she couldn't afford to tax it then get it offroad asap. Although I believe the nosy neighbours were wrong by going straight to the council (I'm still trying to find out who's this car is) I think the lesson here would be that she gambled with full knowledge of what could happen and lost.

As bad as it sounds its only her fault. Having to take responsibility for your actions is something not easy to do.

I tried to get out of been done for doing 36 in 30 12 years ago until my dad slapped me down and pointed out I screwed up. Kinda made more sense to me then.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ardandy said:


> So what your saying is if I report it then I'll get done when I leave an un-insured/SORN'd/No MOT'd car on the road?
> 
> Think I can live with that!


No I was actually saying if you do an unkind act it's highly likely that you will be repaid by a similar unkind act. Maybe the owner will come round and pop a brick through your windscreen and report your car as abandoned. When someone on the street tells them you have been whining about the car for weeks.

If it's not doing any harm not in the way and the local kids are not smashing it up then what's the issue.

Or do something nice pop out detail it, everyone is a winner !


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

For one its not just me, half the street is wondering. 

An unkind act? Where do you draw the line? If its still there after 6 months do i have permission? 

I pay my dues so why shouldn't they? 

Or.more to the point, leave the damn thing on their street! Not mine!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ardandy said:


> For one its not just me, half the street is wondering.
> 
> An unkind act? Where do you draw the line? If its still there after 6 months do i have permission?
> 
> ...


Just report the darn thing, don't tell anyone on here, and everything will be peaceful in the garden again.

We can then go back to being a friendly bunch who have a weird obsession about shiny cars :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ardandy said:


> For one its not just me, half the street is wondering.
> 
> An unkind act? Where do you draw the line? If its still there after 6 months do i have permission?
> 
> ...


:lol: your street


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> An old car With no mot having to be collected is worth peanuts.
> Where does it say its there because the owner has no money.There are many reasons it could be there. For all you know the owner could be in hospital.


Doesnt matter whether the owner is in hospital or not. It's still on the road without being taxed. It's probably not even insured as its not got a valid MOT.

If that's the case, if I'm in a hospital bed and don't pay my income tax, then HMRC should give me a break on the interest right? Doubt that would happen......

Road tax isn't a GCSE exam where you can fill in mitigating circumstances forms. The majority of the population pay road tax and get rightly annoyed when the minority don't


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> It's a choice where you want to live.
> I lived in Birmingham for a couple of years (Hall Green) and the council in Birmingham is not at all interested in anything.
> You have several getto's, some of where the Police rather doesn't go, neighbours who have their bin bags stacked 3 high in the garden.
> The amount of crime was unbelievable ( around 100x times the amount from where I now live)
> ...


so you live in a little village, but in your words there is 100 times more crime in birmingham and you claim birmingham is a worse place.:wall: Birmingham is well over 100 times bigger than your village. It homes way more than 100 x the people.
such places as you call gettos do have there problems which include such things as gangs. There is also many many good people in them such areas. Infact there many amazing people, people who see people for what they are and not what someone like yourself think they are. People who will give their last penny to help someone else or an animal. I have had the pleasure to work with and help some of these people. people who have not eaten for days but there pet dog or cat has eaten every day. would you do the same?
all those places you went through where you had to lock your car door, how many incidences were you involved in? how many times were you attacked? 
Gangs come in many form and the worst gangs are those who wear suits and ties and rob hard working people, these sort of gang members dont live in gettos or housing estates they live in little villages and teach them hoodies you mentioned how to manipulate the working class to line there own pocket. Infact one gang is robbing you and your to blind to see it
I like living in a place where i dont need telling when to mow the grass or cut the hedge because i know when it needs doing. now thats freeeeeedom :lol::lol:
For a lot of people there not lucky enough to have a choice where they live


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Doesnt matter whether the owner is in hospital or not. It's still on the road without being taxed. It's probably not even insured as its not got a valid MOT.
> 
> If that's the case, if I'm in a hospital bed and don't pay my income tax, then HMRC should give me a break on the interest right? Doubt that would happen......
> 
> Road tax isn't a GCSE exam where you can fill in mitigating circumstances forms. The majority of the population pay road tax and get rightly annoyed when the minority don't


last time i checked if your circumstances are such that there is a bonafide reason for your income tax being paid late, all charges and interest will be refunded.:thumb:
how do you fill in the form for mitigating circumstances on the exam for if you are say in hospital. maybe the same way could be used for road tax


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> The amount of uninsured drivers run your insurance premiums up to more the double than I pay now, but heho you had your freedom:lol::lol:
> 
> People lying dead in their houses for weeks, because the neighbours don't even know they exist, but heho you have your freedom :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Just report the darn thing, don't tell anyone on here, and everything will be peaceful in the garden again.
> 
> We can then go back to being a friendly bunch who have a weird obsession about shiny cars :thumb:


is it ok if the shine cars have no tax:doublesho


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> +1. Sounds like a right little britain attitude, god help you lest you forget to mow your lawn, they might come over and burn your house down.


yeap and with the council cut back everyone has to cut the playing fields for free, while the council bigwigs keep the outrageous wages. clever people:lol::lol:
Infact the council go around telling everyone when to cut there grass, yet won't cut there own  vision of that little black tash again. maybe they could use that time more constructively by cutting their own grass:lol::lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ardandy said:


> What constitutes report worthy in your sarcastic book then?
> 
> If its been driven on the road but 'not doing any harm' then is that ok too?


being driven on the road is a different matter. but there is no one on here that can say for definate why the car is parked there. there is some genuine reasons why it could be left there. It may also be just left there and the owner has no intention of taxing it. personally i would just leave it for now on the basis there could be a genuine reason especially with it not being used. others have said report it but its your decision and no one elses.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Play nicely and don't get into petty arguments


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> is it ok if the shine cars have no tax:doublesho


Only if the owner is in hospital .....:lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

One of my neighbours (lives closer to it) had gone on a bit if a crusade and asked every house on the street. He said it doesn't belong to anyone on our street or the street next to ours. 

If this guys in hospital he's never going to remember where he parked it!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> That's because it's against the law to keep an untaxed vehicle on a public road.


Well arn't you a clever dick, Isn't this what this post was about!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Believe me I know what its like to be skint but in all fairness she must have known it was expired and if she couldn't afford to tax it then get it offroad asap. Although I believe the *nosy neighbours* were wrong by going straight to the council (I'm still trying to find out who's this car is) I think the lesson here would be that she gambled with full knowledge of what could happen and lost.
> 
> As bad as it sounds its only her fault. Having to take responsibility for your actions is something not easy to do.
> 
> I tried to get out of been done for doing 36 in 30 12 years ago until my dad slapped me down and pointed out I screwed up. Kinda made more sense to me then.


 Nosy neighbours?! Ha coming from someone who takes down somebodys reg and prys about on his computer as to whether it's legal or not. Then proceeds to create a thread on how to grass somebody up.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ardandy said:


> What constitutes report worthy in your sarcastic book then?
> 
> If its been driven on the road but 'not doing any harm' then is that ok too?


In my sarcastic book I would completely ignore it as its nothing to do with me, is not effecting my life and I have much more important things to be interested in than everyone else's business

If it was outside your house the yes I'd understand it a bit more but just seems like a street full of Sargent Majors, glad MY street isn't like that


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nosy neighbours?! Ha coming from someone who takes down somebodys reg and prys about on his computer as to whether it's legal or not. Then proceeds to create a thread on how to grass somebody up.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Believe me I know what its like to be skint but in all fairness she must have known it was expired and if she couldn't afford to tax it then get it offroad asap. Although I believe the nosy neighbours were wrong by going straight to the council (I'm still trying to find out who's this car is) I think the lesson here would be that she gambled with full knowledge of what could happen and lost.
> 
> As bad as it sounds its only her fault. Having to take responsibility for your actions is something not easy to do.
> 
> I tried to get out of been done for doing 36 in 30 12 years ago until my dad slapped me down and pointed out I screwed up. Kinda made more sense to me then.


Agreed, at NO point in my post did I condone her act, it was her fault the fact it was only 2 weeks out of date is no excuse. The annoying part was that her number was on the window and no one contacted her direct. It wasn't because she was skint it couldn't be taxed it was because she had transfered her insurance across to the new car so couldn't get tax. (this was just before the law came in where all cars needed to be insured or sorn)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

DLGWRX02 said:


> My daughter had her car taken away and crushed, she had bought a new car and put it up for sale, the tax ran out in this time (and was expired by 2 week)s and it still had 3 months mot left it was a perfectly clean 206 gti completely standard, it did end up with a flat tyre due to some idiot stabbing it. She dropped the price and agreed a sale on the Sunday, the guy was due to collect the car on the Monday evening and when she got home from work on Monday it was gone. She phoned the police, they knew nothing, she then spoke to neighbours and one said they saw it being lifted an towed, so she phoned the council on Tuesday at 10am only to be told it was crushed and that she needs to pay £180 for the towing fees!! They told her a neighbour on the street had reported it as abandoned. It had for sale signs in the windows with a contact number and yet no one contacted her about it. And it turns out the neighbour who she spoke to about it were the original complainers that just cost her the loss of the sale and the towing fee. Baring in mind she was heavily pregnant at the time and the money was for her new pram.


In the space of 24 hours, the car was taken and crushed? That does not seem plausible to me. I thought most councils gave you 28 days at least.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

If it has been there a few weeks (not sure if it has been said how many already as I read most of this last night) I would give it a bit longer. I have seen similar situations and they generally sort themselves out. It is both intriguing and annoying but these situations happen on any street. Sometimes it stands out more than others. Eventually, if nothing happens I think you know what to do.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

BareFacedGeek said:


> In the space of 24 hours, the car was taken and crushed? That does not seem plausible to me. I thought most councils gave you 28 days at least.


Nope, it wasn't even 6 hours, it was lifted at 11am crushed by 5pm.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I wish our council could be that efficient, it took them a week to sweep up a load of broken glass by a school, which I reported. Which was too much and too far away for me to consider doing it.
Anyway I'm sitting on the fence with the sorn'd car issue


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Nope, it wasn't even 6 hours, it was lifted at 11am crushed by 5pm.


That is quite shocking! Have you tried contacting citizens advice to see if you have any legal recourse? 
Removing the car was probably fair enough (legally anyway), as it was on the road but untaxed. Crushing it on the same day, however, is monstrous behaviour. They gave your daughter no chance of remedying the situation, which surely is the whole point of seizing a vehicle in this scenario.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nosy neighbours?! Ha coming from someone who takes down somebodys reg and prys about on his computer as to whether it's legal or not. Then proceeds to create a thread on how to grass somebody up.


And whos private info have I made public exactly? Not reported anything? Asked a question on a forum and done nothing to the actual car?

This thread was 'what should I do', not 'this is how you grass someone up'.

It's all in the detail fella!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

BareFacedGeek said:


> That is quite shocking! Have you tried contacting citizens advice to see if you have any legal recourse?
> Removing the car was probably fair enough (legally anyway), as it was on the road but untaxed. Crushing it on the same day, however, is monstrous behaviour. They gave your daughter no chance of remedying the situation, which surely is the whole point of seizing a vehicle in this scenario.


Yes we went down that route, asked the council why it was crushed so quickly, that said" it should of been held, and the the company who lifted the cart was responsible", the towing company were contractors and when contacted, they said "they were under the impression it was to be disposed of ASAP". 
It was a no win situation, my daughter was in the wrong, and neither wanted any liability, and with her baby due at the time it was an expensive hassle she really didn't need or want. #lessons learned.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> being driven on the road is a different matter.


Is it though?

On the road but not driven vs on the road & driven?

One thing this has done is highlight peoples different opinions on 'legalities'. I really hope I find out why this cars on the road just out of morbid curiosity!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Yes we went down that route, asked the council why it was crushed so quickly, that said" it should of been held, and the the company who lifted the cart was responsible", the towing company were contractors and when contacted, they said "they were under the impression it was to be disposed of ASAP".
> It was a no win situation, my daughter was in the wrong, and neither wanted any liability, and with her baby due at the time it was an expensive hassle she really didn't need or want. #lessons learned.


It would have probably taken 12 months to go though courts etc! I think they rely on making it hard to stop people.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

ardandy said:


> It would have probably taken 12 months to go though courts etc! I think they rely on making it hard to stop people.


Exactly, so all the effort for a £400 car!.. nah.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Don't really understand the negativity on this thread - a car has been SORN'd (i.e. declared "off the road") but is on the road and nobody is making an effort to move the vehicle.

There's a reason you can report untaxed vehicles that are on the road - so they're no longer on the road. It's not a grey area IMO.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ben. said:


> So all you suckers are saying that if a car appeared and was dumped outside of your house on the road, that you'd just accept it being there and do nothing about it?


Nope, i would leave it a few weeks to go green then try out some products on it :lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Only if the owner is in hospital .....:lol:


what about kidnapped.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ardandy said:


> One of my neighbours (lives closer to it) had gone on a bit if a crusade and asked every house on the street. He said it doesn't belong to anyone on our street or the street next to ours.
> 
> If this guys in hospital he's never going to remember where he parked it!


he might one day


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Is it though?
> 
> On the road but not driven vs on the road & driven?
> 
> One thing this has done is highlight peoples different opinions on 'legalities'. I really hope I find out why this cars on the road just out of morbid curiosity!


if driven without mot means if any insurance is held will be void. A parked up car won't crash into anything


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MagpieRH said:


> Don't really understand the negativity on this thread - a car has been SORN'd (i.e. declared "off the road") but is on the road and nobody is making an effort to move the vehicle.
> 
> There's a reason you can report untaxed vehicles that are on the road - so they're no longer on the road. It's not a grey area IMO.


There are plenty of properties where there is no off road parking. What do you surgest these sort of people do. Or is it ok that genuine people that live in these type of properties get penalised for where they live


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> if driven without mot means if any insurance is held will be void. A parked up car won't crash into anything


Interestingly, I think that while the insurer says it will invalidate your insurance if you have no MOT, they do have an obligation to any third party that suffers a loss as a result of the fault of the insured driver.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Type the registration number in here and see if the car's insured

http://ownvehicle.askmid.com/


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> There are plenty of properties where there is no off road parking. What do you surgest these sort of people do. Or is it ok that genuine people that live in these type of properties get penalised for where they live


Absolute nonsense. IF you do not have off road parking, simply tax a vehicle or dispose of it. The law is not penalising those without off road parking.

Why, you might as well say that the law penaiises blind people because there Is a sight requirement for drivers.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Interestingly, I think that while the insurer says it will invalidate your insurance if you have no MOT, they do have an obligation to any third party that suffers a loss as a result of the fault of the insured driver.


No mot means no insurance, which means no payout to anyone. unless it has changed recently


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> There are plenty of properties where there is no off road parking. What do you surgest these sort of people do. Or is it ok that genuine people that live in these type of properties get penalised for where they live


They should tax it. Period. If plod comes along & ANPR pings it up as untaxed, there going to take a look, they can legally seize the car as well under certain circumstances.

The law is clear.....It must be taxed if kept on road. Plus you can always apply for a refund of duty if you get rid of the vehicle.

I don't have a driveway, my car is on the road outside my house. I don't think I'm being penalised for not having a driveway by having to pay VED.

Taxing a car is even easier now under the new VED rules, especially if you opt to pay monthly via direct debit to keep it taxed & therefore legal to keep on the road.
Even if your in a VED band that means it's £200 a year, it's £16-£17 a month via DD...... £4 a week is hardly breaking the bank, it's the cost of a pint of beer in some places!

Would someone really be that stupid to risk losing a car by having it seized/towed/crushed that they've probably paid good hard earned money for for the sake of saving £4 a week on road tax??


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> There are plenty of properties where there is no off road parking. What do you surgest these sort of people do. Or is it ok that genuine people that live in these type of properties get penalised for where they live


I suggest these people park it outside their own house, if that's not possible then use their own street!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Get it reported. They have put the sorn on it so clearly know it should be off the road. If it was near mine I'd want shot of it before it has broken windows and glass everywhere that nobody will clear up. Mind you I'm at the age where people leaving bins/recycling boxes out for days after binmen have been irritates me.:lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> There are plenty of properties where there is no off road parking. What do you surgest these sort of people do. Or is it ok that genuine people that live in these type of properties get penalised for where they live


If you have no off road parking then you do not sorn the vehicle, simple? If you can't afford to run it then sell it or find somewhere off road you can leave it

Don't get all the negative comments over this, usually everyone in here gets on their high horse about following law to the letter. But an untaxed, no mot, insurance void dumped vehicle is perfectly fine and we should all be considerate .....?

And people saying about a waste of police time, it's a dvla issue the police wouldn't be involved as such anyway


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Clancy said:


> If you have no off road parking then you do not sorn the vehicle, simple? If you can't afford to run it then sell it or find somewhere off road you can leave it
> 
> Don't get all the negative comments over this, usually everyone in here gets on their high horse about following law to the letter. But an untaxed, no mot, insurance void dumped vehicle is perfectly fine and we should all be considerate .....?
> 
> And people saying about a waste of police time, it's a dvla issue the police wouldn't be involved as such anyway


Its not so easy as that for some, Why should they be penalised just because they have no off road parking. there are many reasons a car is sorn and not just because they can't afford to run it. 
How do you know its dumped


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> Its not so easy as that for some, Why should they be penalised just because they have no off road parking. there are many reasons a car is sorn and not just because they can't afford to run it.
> How do you know its dumped


Maybe the government should give everyone without off road parking their own piece of land, where they can store their vehicles, that for whatever reason, they have decided not to tax or insure. Then they would not be penalised.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> Its not so easy as that for some, Why should they be penalised just because they have no off road parking. there are many reasons a car is sorn and not just because they can't afford to run it.
> How do you know its dumped


Then why not park it near them? It's no ones on ours or adjoining roads.

You can pay tax and insurance monthly. If they can't afford that then they can't afford the car. It's sell it time. Pretty straightforward.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You said it's outside a church or something though. So it's not like it's outside your house 

Try living in a street like mine, everyone has a drive yet my next door but one neighbours have enough room for 2 cars on the drive and 2 outside yet they never use the drive and park all 4 of their cars on the road. 2 outside their house and the other 2 blocking ours and our neighbours drive

Now that's what you call annoying


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> Its not so easy as that for some, Why should they be penalised just because they have no off road parking. there are many reasons a car is sorn and not just because they can't afford to run it.
> How do you know its dumped


Tough luck I am afraid. why should we feel sorry for someone that's keeping an untaxed vehicle on a public highway? The rules are there for a reason.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> Its not so easy as that for some, Why should they be penalised just because they have no off road parking. there are many reasons a car is sorn and not just because they can't afford to run it.
> How do you know its dumped


If you don't have off road parking you don't have the luxury of sorning a vehicle, having a sorn car on the road is illegal end of story there should be no leniency just because he doesn't have a drive

There are many reasons why it might be sorn but they are all irrelevant as it's illegal to be on the road

Might not be crime if the century but it's not the point


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kimo said:


> You said it's outside a church or something though. So it's not like it's outside your house
> 
> Try living in a street like mine, everyone has a drive yet my next door but one neighbours have enough room for 2 cars on the drive and 2 outside yet they never use the drive and park all 4 of their cars on the road. 2 outside their house and the other 2 blocking ours and our neighbours drive
> 
> Now that's what you call annoying


Mine do this, asked them not to as i cannot get out of my drive. Do they change do they :wall::wall:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kimo said:


> You said it's outside a church or something though. So it's not like it's outside your house
> 
> Try living in a street like mine, everyone has a drive yet my next door but one neighbours have enough room for 2 cars on the drive and 2 outside yet they never use the drive and park all 4 of their cars on the road. 2 outside their house and the other 2 blocking ours and our neighbours drive
> 
> Now that's what you call annoying


It's outside the village hall, which is pretty much opposite my house.

So when the hall is used (usually kids parties) guess who's house they park outside/block? Yes mine! He's taking up a space that could be used for these functions.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

So what's the conclusion have you reported it

https://www.gov.uk/report-untaxed-vehicle


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Car was towed away today apparently. No idea by who.

Then guess what happened!

Yep! Now got an Isuzu 4x4 shed with an already flat tyre!

No tax since Jan 2016!
No MOT since July 2015!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Get a massive white sticker on it And write reported on it , and then go on the website and do it , no one will know it's you and the guy won't park there again


----------



## Hfhf (Oct 19, 2015)

ffrs1444 said:


> Get a massive white sticker on it And write reported on it , and then go on the website and do it , no one will know it's you and the guy won't park there again


Good idea👍


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Car was towed away today apparently. No idea by who.
> 
> Then guess what happened!
> 
> ...


Here we go again,

If you report it you will become public enemy number one, a nosey busy body, who is depriving some blind, one legged, hospitalised (or possibly kidnapped) person of their sole means of transport that they use to take needy children to the seaside.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bahahaha good on him


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Here we go again,
> 
> If you report it you will become public enemy number one, a nosey busy body, who is depriving some blind, one legged, hospitalised (or possibly kidnapped) person of their sole means of transport that they use to take needy children to the seaside.


How's anyone going to know its him


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Report it, seems like you will be doing him a favour :thumb:. Wonder how many more he has


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

This looks like a bad case of pensioners syndrome


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I just love the fact that some people think that they have the right to choose which laws to follow and which to ignore based on how relevant the law is to them.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Mcpx said:


> I just love the fact that some people think that they have the right to choose which laws to follow and which to ignore based on how relevant the law is to them.


 some on here are not angels. They wear the halo but it's just a bit twisted. Thank God your here to balance it out.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

cheekymonkey said:


> some on here are not angels. They wear the halo but it's just a bit twisted. Thank God your here to balance it up.


I am pretty awesome but certainly no angel, and if I was I still doubt I would even move the scale let alone balance it.


----------

